# Somebody stop me from buying this...



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.cajuncastiron.com/eshop/10Ex ... ctCode=052

I'm getting into vending...wanna make brunswick stew with this, could also use it for vending chili, etc.   Want to put it on a turkey burner if
it will hold the weight, waiting now to find out how much it weighs empty.
It's the kind of thing that you won't use often, but will love it when you do.
So....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Cappy, wont talk you out of that.  Sweet looking pot there.  It would be great for chili cook offs.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2007)

That would make one helluva jambalaya pot too. That's got to weigh a ton, not literally, but thats probably more than a one man job to lift it. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2007)

the weight scares me, so does storing it inside.  Keep going...


----------



## Chiles (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't talk you out of it because it is the same pot that I have and use on a regular basis.  It is the same pot you see here.  







If you make J hook handles, you can handle it by yourself.  It weighs about 55 lbs.  You will need to make a jacket for it (My brothers specialty, he has made three for that same pot).  Because they are cast, each pot is a little different.  Our Agri-Supply here in VA has them in stock and I picked out one that looked nice and thick on the bottom with few blemishes.  This also means that the jacket really should be custom made.  I use the King Kooker 13.5" burner which puts out about 50,000BTU's and can get two 5 hour stews off of a single 20lb tank.  





http://www.shopperschoice.com/item_...13-25_Inch_path_3-51-2110-2122_item_4630.html

Seasoning it will be easy.  I'll fill you in later if you need assistance.  You will want to take a grinder with a flexible disk to the inside and try to get the little bumps off of the casting before you do.  This will save wear and tear on your paddles and make cleanup easier.  I have had mine for 3 years and love it.  

Chiles


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2007)

Chiles you bastard, you're the one who got me looking at this!
That pic is the real stuff I grew up on....pm coming your way later
tonight.


----------



## Chiles (Feb 12, 2007)

As far as storing, I wipe mine down with vegatable oil after every cooking. I live in a very humid area.   Never had a rust issue and it stays in the corner of the garage.  Just let it dry, wipe it down and put a cover (plywood) to keep dust out.

Don't be afraid of these pots.  I really do like cooking with mine.

Chiles


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Feb 12, 2007)

I think you should buy it. You're not fooling anybody here. That's just "walking around" money for you. I also think you should have some brunswick stew waiting on us at SOTB. So there, it's decided. Buy it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2007)

you're just saying that cause you know I use your sauce in my recipe!
You're trying to create more demand!! :P


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2007)

Geez cappy, it can double as a bathtub!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2007)

well, you aint getting in my shower when you get down here!


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 12, 2007)

do not delay the inevitable......


----------



## grill master d (Feb 12, 2007)

*good pot!!*

a guy i know has 1 that holds 42 gal hav used it at chili cook-offs and waz way to big ,but after teachin him all i know  lol he took his smart ass attiude & his pot...ihav been lookin for one ...gotta have it  sendin link to wife ..valentines day soon   that almost never works...time to turn on the charm LOL !!!


----------



## DaleP (Feb 13, 2007)

You should think about buying 2 of them Captain. twins!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

hmmm....so I sent an email to the company yesterday...no response.
Today I called the 800 number and was told the mailbox was full, and
I couldn't leave a message...but I could page someone by pressing 5.
I did...still no response.  hmmmm./


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry, Cappy... I'm not going to help save you from yourself.  Buy it!  I saw the same item from another source at $199.99, plus $119.13 shipping (that's to my location, and would likely be at least that much to yours), so the $152 looks like a deal.   [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]


----------



## Unity (Feb 13, 2007)

It looks like it belongs in a painting of a frontier fireplace -- a timeless stewpot, the ultimate design. Naaahh, you don't need it, Cap'n.  :P

--John   8)


----------



## zilla (Feb 13, 2007)

Cappy you NEED that pot.  You need it as soon as possible. That is one nice pot right there. Yep I can just see the pictures of that nice pot full of food.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok, you've talked me into it....please send me 20 bucks each to cover the cost of this giant doorstop!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 14, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hmmm....so I sent an email to the company yesterday...no response.
> Today I called the 800 number and was told the mailbox was full, and
> I couldn't leave a message...but I could page someone by pressing 5.
> I did...still no response.  hmmmm./



Go elsewhere...
http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=20+ ... tnG=Search
None that low in price however.


----------



## Chiles (Feb 14, 2007)

Agri-Supply in Garner and Florence SC has the 20 gallon in stock. 

Lumberton NC has the 25 gallon in stock at $149.95.   

The 20 gallon is showing to be $134.95 including shipping.  I asked to be double sure this was for the cast iron stew pot.  If you pick it up in store it should be around $85.00

Agri-Supply Lumberton NC  800.277.0062 (if you want the 25 gallon).







* 20 Gal. 
* 3-footed
* 2-handled
* Carry hooks included
* Will hold 18 gallons to top
* Dimensions: 14-1/2" high, 24" wide, 20 gallons

**UPS shipping charges are included in the price. 

http://www.agrisupplyco.com/cgi-bin/cgiitmls?m=ThisP&p=53289.000000&l=81

Drive a little and save a bunch. 

Chiles


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2007)

wow!  you are the man!

Cappy plans road trip...yep, I'm leaving the beach!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2007)

done deal, just reserved the last one in Florence at Agri supply, going
tomorrow at lunch time to pick it up.   Might meet Rev there for lunch and to pick up another supply of sauce.

Chiles and BobBquer have been a lot of help...I tell you what, the folks
on these internet bbq boards are the best people anywhere!


----------



## Chiles (Feb 14, 2007)

Check it over to make sure you don't think the bottom is too thin,  there will always be casting imperfections. that is just the nature of these things.  I call the casting marks in mine flavor savors or just charicter

Let me know when you are ready to season it.  I'll be sending pictures of the jacket soon as well.  If they sell a lid for it, go ahead and pick that up too.

Chiles


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2007)

they don't...I'm gonna check the brand and order that and a paddle
from the maker....nobody sells any Virginia hickory paddles down here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 14, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> they don't...I'm gonna check the brand and order that and a paddle
> from the maker....nobody sells any Virginia hickory paddles down here!



Theres plenty of folks here with BIG paddles!   Hey Cappy, I just found out I'll be coming down in April the night before (Wednesday). Any chance of getting together for dinner?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 14, 2007)

probably...pm on the way


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds Romantic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 14, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Sounds Romantic.



A yankee and a redneck?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> Agri-Supply in Garner and Florence SC has the 20 gallon in stock.
> 
> Lumberton NC has the 25 gallon in stock at $149.95.
> 
> ...




did it today...got it for 85 bucks.  (20 gallon)
also picked up a wooden paddle and a ladle.
Time to season it...any thing different for something this big?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 15, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> did it today...got it for 85 bucks.  (20 gallon)
> also picked up a wooden paddle and a ladle.
> Time to season it...any thing different for something this big?



Cappy, and old dear friend of mine (God rest his soul) use to make apple butter in a large pot like that.  He would put an open roll of penny's in the bottom to keep it from sticking.  They use to come out very shinny and the apple butter was the best I have ever had.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 15, 2007)

He cooked apple butter with pennies on the bottom??


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> He cooked apple butter with pennies on the bottom??



Yeah, it helped the apples from sticking.  As he stirred it with a big wooden paddle.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> He cooked apple butter with pennies on the bottom??



He wanted to get his 2 cents worth! :roll:


----------



## Chiles (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are the pictues of the stew pot jacket.  Sorry about the quality of the pictures.  I took them with the cell phone this morning.





















My brother makes these out of 16GA steel.  With the hinged door and the cut outs they run about $200.  The real trick we have found is that he uses 1/4 inch stock to weld to the top and it follows the curvature of the pot perfectly.  this also gives a space for the hot air to go all the way to the top of the pot and greatly reduces cooking time.  You can see the holes drilled at the top that allow the heat to escape.   The burner needs to breath, but not so much as to lose heat.  We started with no holes drilled and noticed that the flame started to turn all yellow pretty quickly.  Once we cut a few holes near the top, the flame stayed blue and the heating time really increased.  Our cooking time has gone from 7 hours to 5 with this design.

Chiles


----------



## Unity (Feb 16, 2007)

That's a slick-looking rig. Cap'n, you need one of those.   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2007)

ok, how heavy is that?  Shipping could be murder!


----------



## Chiles (Feb 16, 2007)

I think you could take your pot to any sheet metal shop and they could roll you one pretty quick.  Each pot is different so making one here and shipping it would be risky. 

I just made a call for you.  Take your pot to:

Owens Steel & Machine Works 
808 Seaboard St
Myrtle Beach, SC 29577
Contact Owens Steel & Machine Works 
Phone: (843) 448-5050  

If you have a relationship with another welding place, use them.

I talked to William Owens and they can fit you in.  The labor rates are 60.00 and it should take about three hours plus materials.    Make sure you explain the 1/4 inch round stock that lines the top of the jacket.  the handles on the jacket can be made from any scrap or just bent 1/2 inch round stock.   You don't really need a hinged door (I did that for inspecting the burner) but it is nice and may cost a little extra.  

The burner should be pretty close to the bottom of the pot for cooking.  You can see that I have made mine so the burner can lift out so I can use it in other things.  The rack height for the burner was determined once the jacket was made and the pot was in place.  Paint it with high heat spray paint and it will last a long, long time.  We have jackets that are 20 plus years old with no signs of wear.

When I seasoned the pot, I put the jacket on bricks and set the burner under the jacket so it acted more like an oven then direct heat on the pot.

keep the questions coming.

Chiles


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 16, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":28evxwm9]He cooked apple butter with pennies on the bottom??



He wanted to get his 2 cents worth! :roll:[/quote:28evxwm9]

ya beat me to it !!!  

Good Luck with it Cappy...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> I think you could take your pot to any sheet metal shop and they could roll you one pretty quick.  Each pot is different so making one here and shipping it would be risky.
> 
> I just made a call for you.  Take your pot to:
> 
> ...



Couldn't you just have ordered it, paid for it, and had it shipped to me?  

Thanks!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 17, 2007)

I use this.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going with cast iron because I want to be traditional.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 17, 2007)

Good one Jim, I'm going to spring for cast iron soon. The stainless works good for salt taters.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2007)

Stainless sure helps when the food cops show up.


----------

